# Falla en auto estereo jensen vm9312



## JOSE_L (Ago 14, 2013)

hola amigos del foro, recurro a ustedes para ver si me podían ayudar.
bueno lo que pasa es que tengo un auto estéreo jensen vm9312 (es una pantalla) el cual al prenderlo siempre inicia con el volumen alto, así como también por ejemplo al cambiar de cd a aux  también inicia con el volumen alto, ojala y me puedan ayudar con este problema  
saludos!!!!
(si me faltan algún otro datos por favor díganmelo)


----------



## osotronico (Ago 21, 2013)

hola amigo, si tienes el manual de usuario fijate como entrar al menu y desde alli puedes configurarlo, la mayoria de los autoestereos tienen esa funcion, le programas la memoria para que cuando enciendan lo hagan a determinado volumen. prueba con eso y cuenta que sucedió.

p/d: te envio unos links desde los cuales puedes bajar el manual gratis.
www.manualslib.com/manual/.../Jensen-Vm9312.ht...‎
www.helpowl.com › ... › Jensen VM9312HD‎
voxxintlcorp.com/docs/.../VM9312/VM9312_OM.p...‎
www.aluwung.com/jensen-vm9312hd-manual/‎


----------



## JOSE_L (Ago 30, 2013)

gracias por haber contestado. te comento que no puede bajar el manual pero con eso que dijiste puede solucionar el problema y si efectivamente el estéreo tiene la función de guardar el nivel de volumen que deses gracias saludos!!!


----------



## R-Mario (Ago 30, 2013)

Y aprovechando, alguien sabe donde puedo comprar el laser, porque el mio ya no lee discos de ningun tipo


----------



## osotronico (Ago 31, 2013)

amigo ajna checa estos links:
witronica.com/tabla_proveedores‎
componentes-electronicos.mexicored.com.mx/


----------



## R-Mario (Ago 31, 2013)

Nada osotronico, solo algunos vendedores gringos en ebay pero se niegan a hacerme un envio


----------

